# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  HELLO ASSO pour sosanimauxendetresse 26 clics GRATUIT

## stéphanie lambert

Bonjour: ''je suis bénévole au refuge de pierrelatte'' 26

L'ASSOCIATION est inscrit récemment sur HELLO ASSO, 
le président et moi même nous mettrons rapidement toutes les options de HELLO ASSO, 
en attendant vous pouvez les aider en faisant des CLICS GRATUIT qui prend quelques minutes

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse


Vous pouvez également me rejoindre sur ma page de diffusion de leurs loulous : 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Chien...20329044709757

Leurs sites Internet:
http://www.sosanimauxendetresse.com/


L'équipe de SOS ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE et leurs petits protégés vous remercie d'avance

----------


## stéphanie lambert

Up

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

13,36.
+ 2.

----------


## vagabong 68

13,40.

----------


## vagabong 68

13,42.

----------


## stéphanie lambert

vous êtes toutes seules sur le forum Vagabong :/ 

SVP les membres un petit clic pour SOS ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE

----------


## NeoClo

14,25

----------


## vagabong 68

14,22.

----------


## NeoClo

14,28

----------


## vagabong 68

> vous êtes toutes seules sur le forum Vagabong :/ 
> 
> SVP les membres un petit clic pour SOS ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE


Y'a NeoClo, aussi !

----------


## NeoClo

Oui!  

14,61  

Petit à petit....

----------


## vagabong 68

14,63.

----------


## Skassounette71

14,69
+ 2 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

15,30

----------


## NeoClo

15,67

----------


## vagabong 68

Ouf, j'ai réussi à mettre 2 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

16,06  
zzzzzzzZZZZZZ.....

----------


## NeoClo

17,23...

----------


## Skassounette71

18,01

+ 48 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

18,03....laborieux

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

18,55.
Une bonne cinquantaine de centimes.
A vous !

----------


## vagabong 68

19,08.
Seulement 2 de ma part.

----------


## NeoClo

19,14

----------


## vagabong 68

19,18.

----------


## vagabong 68

19,30.

----------


## NeoClo

zéro cts

----------


## vagabong 68

20,16.
+ 2.

----------


## NeoClo

20,72
+2

----------


## vagabong 68

21,60.
A demain.

----------


## NeoClo

21,64

----------


## NeoClo

21,88
rien pu ajouter

----------


## Yummy63

Je re tenterai demain  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

24,10.

1 euro !

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## NeoClo

> 24,10.
> 
> 1 euro !


Wouaou!!!!

24,20

----------


## vagabong 68

> Wouaou!!!!
> 
> 24,20


Merci.

----------


## NeoClo

24,45 mais rien pu ajouter

----------


## NeoClo

28,12
+1,66euros (ajoutés centime par centime!)

Yessssssssssss!!!!! 

Je surfe sur la "vag"  

Au suivant!

----------


## NeoClo

28,27
+0,15

----------


## vagabong 68

> 28,12
> +1,66euros (ajoutés centime par centime!)
> 
> Yessssssssssss!!!!! 
> 
> Je surfe sur la "vag"  
> 
> Au suivant!


C'est une bonne "vag".
A demain.

----------


## Yummy63

Plus d'un euros et ça continue

----------


## NeoClo

Ça continue aussi

----------


## Yummy63

Vraiment de la chance ce soir, ça n'arrête pas

----------


## vagabong 68

30,62.

+ 1 euro et 10 centimes.

----------


## Yummy63

+0.10

----------


## NeoClo

33,68
+0,4

----------


## vagabong 68

33,80.
Plus d'une dizaine de centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

36.08
+ 0.05

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## vagabong 68

36,21.

----------


## NeoClo

37,45

----------


## Yummy63

+0.02

----------


## vagabong 68

40,51.

+ 30 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

40,55

----------


## NeoClo

40,68

----------


## vagabong 68

41,05.

----------


## NeoClo

41,81

----------


## vagabong 68

43,23.

+ 22 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

43,25
Je n'en peux plus de la vidéo....geeeez....

----------


## fanelan

Je viens cliquer avec vous.

----------


## fanelan

44.00

----------


## fanelan

44.27

----------


## NeoClo

> Je viens cliquer avec vous.


Merci merci  

- - - Mise à jour - - -

45,17

----------


## fanelan

Bon, si cela refonctionne, j'y retourne.
Encore aieeeeeeee

----------


## vagabong 68

46,75.

+ 1 euro et 30 centimes.
Bon il faut avouer qu'à un moment, j'avais un(e) cocliqueur(euse).

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée aussi pour cette asso

----------


## NeoClo

47,28

----------


## fanelan

48.20

----------


## vagabong 68

48,82.

+ 20

----------


## fanelan

48.85

----------


## NeoClo

48,96

----------


## NeoClo

51.14  

mais site bloqué maintenant....

----------


## vagabong 68

Eh oui, aussi bloquée.
Zut.

----------


## NeoClo

site toujours bloqué

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 toujours bloqué

----------


## fanelan

La pub du Crédit Agricole dure *166 secondes...*

----------


## NeoClo

51,75
mais je n'y suis pour rien...site bloqué

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## NeoClo

51,81

----------


## vagabong 68

Je ne dirai rien !

----------


## NeoClo

> Je ne dirai rien !


Tu es sûre de pouvoir tenir ?

----------


## Skassounette71

51,92 €
+ 11 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

mais toujours rien pour moi !

----------


## vagabong 68

Motus.

----------


## NeoClo

et bouche cousue  


http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

ca marcheeeeee et une minuscule pub, à vos clics les copines !
51.92 --------- 51.97    bloquée

----------


## vagabong 68

> ca marcheeeeee et une minucule pub, à vos clics les copines !
> 51.92 --------- 51.97    bloquée


Veinarde !

----------


## vagabong 68

52,08.
Juste 5 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

Message affiché...bouhooooo.... *

"Aïe... plus de vidéos pour le moment. Revenez plus tard !*            Vous êtes nombreux à soutenir des associations sur la plateforme, et le nombre de vidéos publicitaires est pour le moment limité.         
            Rendez-vous dans quelques heures pour de nouvelles publicités !"

----------


## fanelan

16h18 ---- rien

----------


## NeoClo

52,08--------52,13 puis site bloqué 

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## NeoClo

zzzzzzZZZZZZ.....

"*Aïe... plus de vidéos pour le moment. Revenez plus tard !*            Vous êtes nombreux à soutenir des associations sur la plateforme, et le nombre de vidéos publicitaires est pour le moment limité.         
            Rendez-vous dans quelques heures pour de nouvelles publicités !"

----------


## vagabong 68

Je trouve que l'on "aïe" beaucoup, en ce moment.

----------


## NeoClo

52,38 mais aie aie aie...je n'y suis pour rien

----------


## vagabong 68

Merveilleux : 1 centime, 52,41.

----------


## vagabong 68

Même pas un centime.

----------


## fanelan

Moi non plus !

----------


## vagabong 68

Dommage.
Le compteur ne bouge décidément pas.
52,53.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloqué !

----------


## vagabong 68

> Toujours bloqué !


Oui.

----------


## vagabong 68

53,11.

+ 53 centimes, ce matin.

----------


## fanelan

53.55

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée grrrrrrrr !

----------


## vagabong 68

54,25.

+ 12.

----------


## vagabong 68

54,61 mais je n'étais pas seule, il me semble.

----------


## fanelan

54.62 ------ 54.65 bloquée

----------


## NeoClo

54.66 site bloqué

----------


## fanelan

Pareil !

----------


## fanelan

54.66 ----- 54.82 ----- bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

Je vais aller me promener.

----------


## fanelan

Je vais essayer de faire monter le compteur.

54.82 ----- 55.00.

J'arrête avec deux assos en même temps car l'ordi rame de trop.

----------


## vagabong 68

55,49.
+ 39.

----------


## fanelan

+ 1 ct

----------


## NeoClo

55,56

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## vagabong 68

55,82.

+ 21.
Et plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai cliqué pour les quatre assos en même temps, et oui, rien faire pour ne rien faire.....

56.03

----------


## NeoClo

56.05

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée !

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## fanelan

1 ct

----------


## fanelan

Ca marche, mais la pub dure plus de cinq minutes, alors je laisse tomber.

----------


## fanelan

Ca marche AVEC pub courte.

----------


## fanelan

Ca marche toujours pour moi, alors je continue.
La fin du film est terminée, alors j'arrête.
56.57

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca ne marche pas pour moi.

----------


## fanelan

Je viens d'ouvrir, çà marche.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien pour moi.

----------


## fanelan

J'y suis, cela marche !  


Bloquée.
56.80

----------


## vagabong 68

A part aïe, j'ai rien d'autre.

----------


## fanelan

Alors si vous tombez sur la pub de la mutuelle, passez votre souris sur le bord droit de la pub, et là l'on voit les cinq pubs prêtent s'afficher, cliquer sur la dernière, le bonhomme sur son canapé et là, la pub est bien courte.

----------


## fanelan

57.07

----------


## vagabong 68

Merci Fan.
Pas de risque que je clique, rien.

----------


## NeoClo

57.14
messages à copier

----------


## fanelan

Depuis mon premier message, je n'ai pas arrêté de cliquer ; après la pub de la mutuelle, ils nous ont remis celle de Reeb*k. Et je ne suis toujours pas bloquée.

Là on en est à 57.38, et je continue car je sais qu'en fin d'après-midi je n'ai que des Aiee.
Je suis triste pour toi Vag.

----------


## fanelan

Je trouve que cela serait bien si on avait des nouvelles de Stéphanie, et aussi des photos.

57.54€

----------


## stéphanie lambert

::  MERCI à tous, excusez moi j'avais perdu mon POST //// vu que celui ci n'apparaît pas dans les adoptions ...

----------


## vagabong 68

57,55.

1 centime !

----------


## NeoClo

57,60....zzzzzZZZZZ....

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca commence fort : 1 centime, 57,63.

----------


## fanelan

Je vais voir si j'ai plus de chance.
57.68 ----- 58.15, je continue.... Désolée les copines.

----------


## fanelan

Chiffre rond : 58.20

----------


## vagabong 68

Ne te gêne pas pour nous, vas-y, donne-toi à donf, Fan !
Dès qu'on pourra, on te suivra.

----------


## fanelan

J'ai fait un chiffre rond, donc j'ai changé d'asso, sans jamais oublier la mienne
Bon ! qui vient m'aider à ranger et nettoyer l'appartement ?

----------


## vagabong 68

+ 2 = 58,24.

----------


## vagabong 68

58,26.

----------


## fanelan

58.66

----------


## vagabong 68

59,40.

A quelques centimes, cela faisait le tour du compteur.
Bon là, c'est fini.

----------


## vagabong 68

59,45.

+ 2.

----------


## gidanette

Coucou les filles
Merveille, aujourd'hui, c'est dimanche, ils ont dû oublier de me bloquer l'accès.
Ou alors' c'est des sadiques parce que ça raaaaaaame 
+ 15 cts 
59.60

----------


## NeoClo

60,05

----------


## fanelan

Hello asso monte, cette asso en a vraiment besoin avec ses pauvres loulous.
60.14

----------


## stéphanie lambert

Je tiens à remercier les cliqueuses ''cliqueurs'' sur notre page de hello asso  :Smile:  
Je suis désolé de mes courts passage, mais étant seule en ce moment pour gérer tous les post j'ai du mal à tout suivre 
 MILLES EXCUSES

----------


## vagabong 68

On clique dès qu'on peut, mais là aujourd'hui, je peux peu, hélas.

Par contre, on persévère.

----------


## fanelan

Mon ordi rame et moi aussi, mais la cagnotte monte, là tout de suite : 60.35

Merci les copines ; l'ont m'a donné les deux posts pour lesquels Stéphanie se bat, je ne peux que l'aider avec des petits clics.
Tiens je ne suis pas seule à cliquer  60.41

----------


## NeoClo

60,65


http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

Et allons-yyyyyyyyyyy 60.65€
Si je regardes de 16h12 à tout de suite seulement 24  cts, même pas 0000000,1 ct par minute.  Heureusement que mon copain singe est là.

----------


## vagabong 68

A demain car plus rien.

----------


## fanelan

Bloquée aussi.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## fanelan

Y'a plus rien, alors que cette asso est celle qui a la plus petite cagnotte. Je vais aider un max lorsqueeeeeeeeeee j'aurai la mainnnnnnnnnnn.

----------


## vagabong 68

60,77.

+ 11 en 6 coups !!!

----------


## fanelan

T'as fait coup double !
60.95

----------


## vagabong 68

> T'as fait coup double !
> 60.95



Au départ oui mais j'ai vite déchanté.

+ 4, arrondi à 61.

----------


## NeoClo

Nooooon.....Rien de rieeeeeen....non je ne récolte riiiiiiiieeeeennnnn

----------


## gidanette

> Nooooon.....Rien de rieeeeeen....non je ne récolte riiiiiiiieeeeennnnn


Bravo Edith, Gida Bent te repond:
Viser la Lune
 Ça nous fait pas peur
 Même à l'usure........je clique encoore et encoore...

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo les chanteuses.
Dommage que le compteur reste insensible à vos cordes vocales.

----------


## gidanette

Merci Vagabong
On essaye par tous les moyens, moi, je suis complètement ignorée, je n'ai même pas droit à un "Aie"

----------


## vagabong 68

Mais que fait la cigale ?

----------


## fanelan

J'aimerai le son les filles, même pas un aieeee non plus pour aucune asso. Ils doivent être en maintenance pour nous faire plaisir, ils savent qu'ils ont leurs fans.

----------


## NeoClo

J'attendraaaaai....le jour et la nuit...j'atttendraaaaai...Ils aiment peut-être les chansons Disney, je tente

----------


## fanelan

Non !!! ce n'est pas possible. Je reviens pour les nouvelles

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Il y a une place pour moi dans la chorale ?

----------


## NeoClo

> Bravo Edith, Gida Bent te repond:
> Viser la Lune
>  Ça nous fait pas peur
>  Même à l'usure........je clique encoore et encoore...


Excellent! J'adore    

D'ailleurs:
J'aaadooooooorrrrre....
Cliquer du matin au soooooir...
Cliquer avec ma souriiiiiiiis....
Je cliiiiique....
Je cliiiiique....
Je cliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiique....

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Non !!! ce n'est pas possible. Je reviens pour les nouvelles
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> Il y a une place pour moi dans la chorale ?


Lance-toi Fan

----------


## fanelan

Je vous sens un peu déroutées les copines. Je viens de recliquer pour toutes les assos  

Cela fait des années que je cliques et jamais je n'ai eu droit à 5 cts ou 3 cts, on ne va pas leur demander aujourd'hui, mais est-ce que quelqu'un leur a envoyé un mail aujourd'hui en disant que leur site Hello était complètement bloqué pour toutes les assos.

Où je le sens bien se remettre actif après 00h01.

Je vous préviens les copines, je ne chante pas très juste, mais pour du gospel, je suis sûre que je serai bonne.

----------


## vagabong 68

O happy day.

Ben c'était juste pour Fan car c'est "rien" sur le compteur.

----------


## fanelan

C'est pareil, pareil, pareil.....

----------


## gidanette

Rien à ajouter

----------


## NeoClo

zzzzzZZZZZZZZZ....je m'endors tellement il ne se passe rien. Appellez-moi la belle au bois dormant....
Réveillez-moi quand il se passera quelque chose ou si un cheval blanc passe par là...

----------


## vagabong 68

> zzzzzZZZZZZZZZ....je m'endors tellement il ne se passe rien. Appellez-moi la belle au bois dormant....
> Réveillez-moi quand il se passera quelque chose ou si un cheval blanc passe par là...


Je t'envoie le cheval blanc et je garde le Prince charmant ?

----------


## vagabong 68

Le compteur n'a pas bougé et ne bouge pas.

----------


## NeoClo



----------


## gidanette

Je viens d'envoyer un mail à Hello.
On va savoir si j'ai des pouvoirs magiques.(faut que j'arrête les dessins animés )

----------


## NeoClo

Abraaaacadaaaabraaaaa...vivo-resurrectionne-stuck "Hello"...    

( Moi aussi je crois  )

----------


## vagabong 68

L.O.L.

----------


## gidanette

Abracadabraaaaaaa..... ça ne marche toujours paaaaaaas

----------


## vagabong 68

Désespérant.

----------


## NeoClo

Rien de chez rien.....

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

Riennnnnnnnnnnnn

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## NeoClo

L'abus d'alcool est mauvais pour la santé

----------


## vagabong 68

> L'abus d'alcool est mauvais pour la santé


Exact, encore une journée sans...

----------


## fanelan

Bon je vais me jeter sur autre chose, c'est vraiment épuisant d'attendre.

----------


## NeoClo

C'est le printemps!

----------


## vagabong 68

Compteur désespérément à l'arrêt.
Bonsoir les copines.

----------


## vagabong 68

61 euros et toujours encore 61 !

----------


## fanelan

Moi je ne vais même plus voir, j'attends une bonne nouvelle de votre part.
En attendant, bon dimanche.

----------


## NeoClo

C'est le deuxième jour de printemps

----------


## gidanette

> C'est le deuxième jour de printemps


poils aux dents

----------


## fanelan

Déchaînée Gida

----------


## stéphanie lambert



----------


## vagabong 68

61,57.

+ 45, c'est reparti les copines.

Avec plaisir Stéphanie.

----------


## gidanette

Quoi, quoi, quoi !   Et moi qui dormais ! Maintenant je dois partir, mais ce soir je serai là !
Laissez m'en les filles !

----------


## fanelan

J'y fonce, avec tout le retard que l'on a pris.

----------


## fanelan

Ca m'a buggé l'ordi ???

----------


## gidanette

Ah non, Fan, soit ferme avec ton ordi.
+ 20 cts
62.01 et il y a un ou une inconnu(e) qui clique en même temps que moi ???

----------


## fanelan

Il a buggé deux fois ce vilain, mais je l'ai remis au pas.

L'inconnue qui clique avec toi, c'est moi

----------


## fanelan

62.33.

----------


## vagabong 68

En ce qui me concerne, la boucle est bouclée.

----------


## gidanette

+ 24 cts
62..60 ça clique, mais ça rame, mais ça clique...

----------


## fanelan

62.66, mais çà bloque, aucune pub ne vient. Pareil pour l'autre asso.

----------


## vagabong 68

63,54.
+ 20 mais de nombreuses pubs non validées.
Zut !

----------


## fanelan

Ca rame, çà déraille, çà aieeeeeeee.

----------


## vagabong 68

63,92.

+ 7.

----------


## vagabong 68

63,24.

+ 6.

----------


## gidanette

+ 7  et + 10  + ?  en plusieurs fois ce matin avec beaucoup de "AIE"

64.30

----------


## vagabong 68

64,47.

+ 12.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil que pour les autres assos.

----------


## vagabong 68

64,51.

+ 4.

----------


## vagabong 68

64,57.
+ 5.

----------


## manu23

fait mais le partage Facebook ne fonctionne pas

----------


## vagabong 68

64,68.

+ 8.

----------


## vagabong 68

64,73.

+ 5.

----------


## vagabong 68

64,78.

+ 5.

----------


## gidanette

+ 20 cts  et AIE
65.03

----------


## gidanette

+ 23 cts
65.26

----------


## fanelan

65.27

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
65.57

----------


## fanelan

65.62 puis aie....

----------


## fanelan

65.62 + 13 = 65.75

----------


## fanelan

65.86 ----- 66.30

----------


## vagabong 68

66,35.

Me disais bien que j'étais accompagnée.
Ca monte vite à deux.

----------


## fanelan

> 66,35.
> 
> Me disais bien que j'étais accompagnée.
> Ca monte vite à deux.


Moi aussi !

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
67.13

----------


## vagabong 68

67,42.

+ 22.

----------


## gidanette

+ 18
67.65 mais y a quelq'un d'autre sur le coup

----------


## fanelan

67.66 ----- 67.98 ----- aie....

----------


## fanelan

Moi

----------


## gidanette

68.11...AIE aussi


Salut toi

----------


## fanelan

Me revoilà.
68.11 ----- 68.15

----------


## fanelan

68.25 mais pas toute seule non plus puis aie. Je reviendrai.

----------


## vagabong 68

68,51.

+ 24.

Coucou les "moi et toi" !

----------


## fanelan

68.51 ----- 68.67 ----- aie.

----------


## gidanette

+ 32
69 € mais, il faut fermer et ouvrir pour chaque clic

----------


## fanelan

69.10 ---- 69.32
On devrait pouvoir arriver à 70€ avant ce soir, si l'on a un peu de chance.

----------


## vagabong 68

70,04.

+ 27.

----------


## gidanette

+ 44 cts
70.50

----------


## fanelan

70.52 ----- 71.01        jamais été aussi vite depuis que je clique.

Lorsqu'ils m'ont dit : aie, j'ai tout fermé et re-tenté, et des petits sous en plus, çà marche !

----------


## gidanette

Bravo Fan 
+ 30 cts
72.06

----------


## fanelan

72.06 ----- 72.31

----------


## fanelan

72.84 ----- 74.30

----------


## vagabong 68

75,02.

+ 69.

----------


## fanelan

75.02 ----- plus rien !

----------


## gidanette

Il restait quelques centimes pour moi   
75.34

----------


## fanelan

75.41 ----- 76.17

----------


## fanelan

76.42 ----- 76.74

----------


## NeoClo

77,22

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## vagabong 68

77,21.

+ 40.

Ravie de te savoir de retour parmi nous NeoClo.

----------


## NeoClo

> 77,21.
> 
> + 40.
> 
> Ravie de te savoir de retour parmi nous NeoClo.


Merci vag, ravie de vous retrouver après ma semaine épouvantable

----------


## vagabong 68

77,88.

+ 49.

Allez, la semaine à venir sera meilleure.
Courage NeoClo.

----------


## gidanette

Ah, c'est toi qui était là, Vag !
+ 39 cts
78 €

----------


## vagabong 68

79,03.

+ 1 euro et 3 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

Wahoo je suis sûre que tu es "encore" la meilleure.

79.03 ----- 79.54

----------


## NeoClo

79,54 ------ 79,64 puis site bloqué


http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 77,88.
> 
> + 49.
> 
> Allez, la semaine à venir sera meilleure.
> Courage NeoClo.


 Cette semaine va être top ! Merci Vag!

----------


## fanelan

Et si Hello nous donnait l'occasion de dépasser les 80€ 

79.64 ----- 80.07

----------


## NeoClo

80.07 ----------80.11 puis Aie

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Et si Hello nous donnait l'occasion de dépasser les 80€ 
> 
> 79.64 ----- 80.07



Woooooouh...oui c'est l'éclate de dépasser les 80!!! allez on s'accroche

----------


## gidanette

Je n'ai pas compté, je ne sais même pas si je suis toute seule, mais, résultat
80.40

----------


## NeoClo

> Je n'ai pas compté, je ne sais même pas si je suis toute seule, mais, résultat
> 80.40

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo !

On "optimisme" (à force de regarder les pubs, ça devait arriver), c'est chouette, NeoClo.

----------


## fanelan

80.40 ----- 80.58 çà rameeeeeeee

----------


## gidanette

+ 25
81.12

----------


## fanelan

81.12 ----- 81.32 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

81.40 ----- 82.06

----------


## vagabong 68

82,69.

+ 63.

----------


## fanelan

82.69 ----- 82.83

----------


## vagabong 68

83,68.

----------


## gidanette

84.05 
C'est toujours toi qui est là Vag ou quelqu'un d'autre ???

----------


## NeoClo

Site bloqué.....Je dois leur faire peur

----------


## fanelan

84.15 ----- 84.51

----------


## gidanette

+ 40 cts
84.91

----------


## fanelan

Les 85€ sont passés 

84.91 ----- 85.34

----------


## fanelan

85.69 ----- 85.70 ----- bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

86,72.

+  1 euro et 2 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

86.72 ----- 86.78 ----- j'arrête la pub pour Axe dure une éternité.

----------


## gidanette

Rien , zéro, nul, snif

----------


## vagabong 68

87,38.

+ 33 dont de nombreuses pubs non comptabilisées.

----------


## fanelan

87.59 ----- 87.67
avec la pub LM c'est une galère, tout se bloque.

----------


## vagabong 68

88,21.

+ 31.

----------


## gidanette

Toujours bloquée

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

88,41

----------


## fanelan

88.36 ----- 88.49 ----- 13 cts pour 27 pubs.

Alors Néo, c'est toi qui me bloquej'y retourne tiens !

88.52 ----- 88.54 ----- boufffffffffff

----------


## vagabong 68

89,09.

+ 50.

----------


## NeoClo

89,12

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

89.20 ----- 89.39

Ca a été super vite avec le lien ou alors la chance.

----------


## NeoClo

89,86 mais pas grâce à moi car site bloqué

----------


## fanelan

89.86 ----- 90.61 ----- bloquée.

----------


## NeoClo

90,88

----------


## stéphanie lambert

BONJOUR:

Je tiens à remercier toutes les personnes qui ont cliqués pour rapporter cette jolie petite cagnotte...
mais aujourd'hui le refuge va au plus mal, nous allons être expulsé dans l'illégalité !



- - - Mise à jour - - -

Aidez nous svp !!!!! 

Notre page Fb en cliquant sur ma signature

----------


## vagabong 68

92,03.

+ 1 euro et 4 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

92,04

+1 centime puis site bloqué

----------


## gidanette

> BONJOUR:
> 
> Je tiens à remercier toutes les personnes qui ont cliqués pour rapporter cette jolie petite cagnotte...
> mais aujourd'hui le refuge va au plus mal, nous allons être expulsé dans l'illégalité !
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> ...


Je suis désolée pour votre situation Stéphanie.
Il vous reste combien d'animaux à faire adopter en tout ?

+ 5 cts

----------


## fanelan

92.40 ----- 92.86 ----- bloquée.

C'est reparti ----- 93.60

----------


## stéphanie lambert

> Je suis désolée pour votre situation Stéphanie.
> Il vous reste combien d'animaux à faire adopter en tout ?
> 
> + 5 cts



53 chiens et + 50 chats  :Frown:

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

> 53 chiens et + 50 chats


Quelles sont les raisons de l'expulsion?
Y a-t-il une aide que l'on puisse vous apporter?

----------


## vagabong 68

94,12.

+ 5.

----------


## gidanette

> 53 chiens et + 50 chats


C'est énorme !  Combien de temps avez-vous avant l'expulsion ?

----------


## fanelan

94.14 ----- 94.63 ----- aie.

----------


## NeoClo

rien et...aie!    ::  ::

----------


## vagabong 68

95,05.

+ 38.

----------


## fanelan

95.23 ----- 95.31 ----- bloquée.

----------


## NeoClo

95,34

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
95.71

----------


## vagabong 68

95,72.

1 centime, vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## gidanette

> 95,72.
> 
> 1 centime, vous en pensez quoi ?


Franchement, je trouve que tu abuses là !

----------


## fanelan

95.72 ----- 96.29

----------


## fanelan

96.29 ----- 96.49 pub à rallonge ----- cliqué pour deux assos en même temps. Axe !!!!!!!!

----------


## NeoClo

96,54
+  1 centime

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 95,72.
> 
> 1 centime, vous en pensez quoi ?


Tu es sûre de vouloir savoir?

----------


## gidanette

+46 cts
97€

----------


## fanelan

Final : 98.02, mais çà a buggé et je ne sais pas à combien le compteur était, pas grave çà a monté.

----------


## fanelan

98.16 ----- 98.26

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

Vous cartonnez les copines.
Bravo.

----------


## NeoClo

Double champaaaaaaaagne!!!!!!!! Yohooooooooooooooo!!!!!!

100,04
+1,54 euros

Nous avons dépassé les 100

----------


## gidanette

+ 25 cts
101.20

----------


## NeoClo

101,20--------101,41

----------


## NeoClo

101,41-----101,69

----------


## fanelan

102.55 ----- bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

103,52.

+ 17 et bloquée.

----------


## NeoClo

103,87

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

Enfin !!!!
104.01 ----- 104.65

----------


## vagabong 68

104,99.

Puis j'ai déjà distribué tout mon quota de centimes.

----------


## gidanette

J'arriiiiiiiiive
+ 21 cts
105.20

----------


## fanelan

106.07 ----- 106.08 ils me cherchent eux aussi ! Je vais voir ailleurs !

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
108€

----------


## fanelan

108.50 mais toujours bloquée.

----------


## fanelan

108.50 ----- 108.53

----------


## fanelan

109.95 ----- 110.70

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 31 cts 
111.11

----------


## vagabong 68

113,04.

+ 80 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

113,14

----------


## fanelan

Toujours bloquée.

----------


## vagabong 68

113,97.

+ 57.

----------


## gidanette

+ 25 cts
114.22

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
115.27

----------


## vagabong 68

115,32.

Petits soucis.

----------


## gidanette

+ 12 cts
115.49

----------


## vagabong 68

116,15.

+ 66.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
116.36

----------


## vagabong 68

116,79.

+ 40.

----------


## gidanette

+11cts
116.90

----------


## vagabong 68

118,42.

+ 37.

----------


## fanelan

118.42 ----- 118.51

----------


## fanelan

Est-ce que vous aussi vous êtes bloquées avec Leroi ?
Je vois la pub, mais elle ne s'arrête pas, obligée de refermée, et elle ne comptabilise pas

----------


## fanelan

Aieeeeeee

----------


## NeoClo

119,07

----------


## gidanette

Je ne sais pas si l'association existe toujours ???
Stéphanie, où en êtes-vous ?

----------


## NeoClo

Aie....

----------


## fanelan

Pas un centime depuis Néo : 119.07 pas possible Hello !

----------


## NeoClo

Pareil....

----------


## vagabong 68

119,46.

+ 39.

----------


## gidanette

Aie aie aie

----------


## fanelan

119.69 et toujours aie.

----------


## stéphanie lambert

Bonjour excusez moi du retard, souci avec le pc il m'était impossible d'ouvrir rescue j'avais des publicités de partout ... je me suis enfin motivée à nettoyer tout ça  :Smile:  

Alors, l'association existe toujours ... Nous continuons à protéger les animaux ''malheureusement sans terrain, mais nous faisons de notre mieux'' MERCI à toutes les personnes qui CLIC sans relâche <3

----------


## vagabong 68

119,72.

Juste 1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

> Bonjour excusez moi du retard, souci avec le pc il m'était impossible d'ouvrir rescue j'avais des publicités de partout ... je me suis enfin motivée à nettoyer tout ça  
> 
> Alors, l'association existe toujours ... Nous continuons à protéger les animaux ''malheureusement sans terrain, mais nous faisons de notre mieux'' MERCI à toutes les personnes qui CLIC sans relâche <3


Merci pour ta réponse Stéphanie et bravo de continuer malgré tous vos problèmes.
On clique, on clique même si aujourd'hui encore + 0 pour moi, mais je reviendrai

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo Steph.

Rien pour moi non plus !

----------


## NeoClo

Aie! Ouch! boooooouh!!!!

----------


## gidanette

+ 4 petits centimes 
119.76

----------


## fanelan

Tu as de la chance !

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## stéphanie lambert

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Moi j'ai rien depuis quelques jours même avec le tel que d'habitude ça ne me bloque rien...  :Frown:

----------


## fanelan

Hello nous a remis des pub et merci à Charles Aznavour 91 ans, même si sa chanson est longue.
119.76 ----- 120.43.

A vous les copines.

----------


## NeoClo

121.34
+ 65 cts

----------


## vagabong 68

121,55 mais je n'étais pas seule.
Donc, je n'ai pas comptabilisé.

----------


## NeoClo

Ce n'est pas moi je m'étais arrêtée à .34

----------


## fanelan

123.12 ----- aie, je pense qu'à cette heure-ci tout a été consommé.

----------


## gidanette

+21cts
123.33

----------


## fanelan

123.33 ----- 123.47

----------


## NeoClo

123.65 ----- 123.93

----------


## fanelan

Pareil, le compteur ne prend pas en compte tous les clics........

----------


## NeoClo

> Pareil, le compteur ne prend pas en compte tous les clics........


Je confirme!

----------


## vagabong 68

124,30.

+ 24.

----------


## NeoClo

124.52
+17

----------


## vagabong 68

125.

+ 41.

----------


## stéphanie lambert



----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
125.77

----------


## fanelan

Je cliques pour trois assos en même temps, çà marche bien.
125.01 ----- 125.80

----------


## gidanette

+ 26 cts
126.51

----------


## vagabong 68

127,40.

+ 52.

----------


## NeoClo

128,60

+ 47

----------


## fanelan

129.15

----------


## gidanette

+25 cts
et ça continue à monter

----------


## fanelan

130.57 ----- 130.80

----------


## vagabong 68

131,71.

+ 70.

----------


## fanelan

131.71 ----- 132.00

----------


## fanelan

132.06 ----- 132.25

----------


## fanelan

Commencé à 10h54 ------ 11h34         133.07 ----- 133.63

----------


## NeoClo

133,78 ----- 134,00

----------


## gidanette

+50 cts
134.52

----------


## fanelan

135.41 ----- 135.80

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## NeoClo

135,80 ----- 135,88

----------


## vagabong 68

136,19.

----------


## gidanette

+ 81 cts
137
Avec une pensée pour Neige qui est partie aujourd'hui sans les bras de sa tatie

----------


## fanelan

Merci Gida
Elle aurait pu encore vivre de belles années, mais un HUMAIN qui fait partie de la PA a voulu lui retirer la vie. Je ne l'avais qu'en famille d'accueil définitive. de ne pas l'avoir accompagnée.

----------


## gidanette

Aie  et

----------


## vagabong 68

Bien triste nouvelle.

----------


## fanelan

137.17 ----- généreux 1 ct et aie...

----------


## vagabong 68

137,33.

+ 14 que c'est longgggggggggg.

----------


## gidanette

Même pas un petit centime !

----------


## fanelan

137.34 ----- aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

137,58.

+ 28.

----------


## nonospain

> Merci Gida
> Elle aurait pu encore vivre de belles années, mais un HUMAIN qui fait partie de la PA a voulu lui retirer la vie. Je ne l'avais qu'en famille d'accueil définitive. de ne pas l'avoir accompagnée.


Bonjour, cest moi qui a été chercher Neige et Melba chez vous. Comme ça vous connaisez mon pseudo, il na jamais été un secret pour personne, dailleurs je vous ai dit qui jétais quand je suis allé chez vous, comme je vous ai expliqué aussi pourquoi cest moi qui est allé chez vous à 15h et non la personne qui était prévu au debut. Je vous ai expliqué aussi pourquoi Melba nétai pas sur le site... bref.  Je suis vraiment étonée de lire vos propos sur moi. Je ne vais pas rentrer dans le detaille de chaque phrase et chaque mot que vous avez écrit, comme vous faites, mais je me demande de quel droit osez vous prodiguer des propos à mon sujet sans même me connaître.  Jai des preuves des messonges que vous avez dit sur moi (je ne parle pas en nom de lAsso car cest lasso qui fera le necessaire legalment contre vos dires), jai deux vétérinaires qui corroborent mon intérêt pour les 2 chiennes et les heures que jai passé ainsi que la nouvelle fa de neige, pour leur soins ( jai  à preciser que les vétérinaires consultés ne sont pas de lasso, mais vus en urgences). Ah! A propos de ça, vous avez oublié de dire que le jour que jai récuperé les deux petites vous aviezRDV chez le vétérinaire pour Melba et, comme vous même avez dit á la bénévole avec qui vous avez parlé la veille, vous avez refuser de la ramener.
Je nai pas à vous rendre compte de mes actes ni avec Neige ni avec aucun autre animal. Jétais gentille jusquau là en lisant des aberrations de votre part, ne seulement contre lassociation, mais aussi contre moi, en sachant que vous navez aucune preuve de ce que vous avancez.
Je vous demande, et je le fait ici, dans un poste public et avec tout mon respect,  de retirer le poste calumniateur à mon encontre. Du contraire, je me serai oubligée de faire le necessaire pour vous faire arreter ce delire (non, je ne vais pas salir des pages dédiées à la protection animale pour regler mes affaies personnels). 
Cordialement

P.S. Je tiens à signaler que La *calomnie est une « critique injustifiée et mensongère, inventée avec le dessein de nuire à la réputation ou à lhonneur ». En ce sens c'est une notion proche de l'injure et de la diffamation. Elle est une limitation apportée par les lois nationales au principe général de liberté d'expression.*

----------


## NeoClo

> Même pas un petit centime !


  Toujours pas assez sage    .....comme moi! Pas un centime

----------


## fanelan

Nonospain, je vous ai envoyé un mp.

----------


## fanelan

137.58 ------- encore aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Désespérément RIEN !

----------


## vagabong 68

138,61.

+ 1 euro et 03 centimes.

----------


## NeoClo

138,62
+1 centime

----------


## fanelan

138.62 ----- toujours aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bouhhhhh, rien.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil !

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## gidanette

Idem

----------


## fanelan

Je ne peux pas faire mieux.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et puis après rien y'a toujours rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

Et toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

Non plus : 138.64.
Ils nous font comme l'autre fois nous bloquer durant des jours ! on va être sympas.... ils ont peut-être consommé toutes leurs pubs, mais dommage pour les loulous.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 6 cts
138.70

----------


## fanelan

Super : tu as réussi à nous ouvrir la porte.

Pas pour moi.

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts 
   139 €

----------


## vagabong 68

139,22.

1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

+ 4 cts  
139.43

----------


## fanelan

Il y en a qui ont de la chance. Je commence à devenir "verte".

----------


## gidanette

> Il y en a qui ont de la chance. Je commence à devenir "verte".


Vert pâle alors parce que 4 cts, ça ne va pas beaucoup aider

----------


## vagabong 68

Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas !

----------


## fanelan

> Vert pâle alors parce que 4 cts, ça ne va pas beaucoup aider


Oui vert pâle, j'ai encore un peu de temps avant de devenir vert "flashy", mais faut quand même pas trop traîner

----------


## gidanette

+ 6 cts
139.49

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 51 cts 
140€

----------


## vagabong 68

140,01.

Ma gni fi que : 1 centime.

----------


## fanelan

140,02.

Ma gni fi que : 1 centime.

----------


## gidanette

140,03.

 Ma gni fi que : 1 centime. 

Ouaiis, à nous 3 on tient le début de la fortune !

----------


## fanelan



----------


## gidanette

+ 60 cts
141.86

----------


## NeoClo

Attention, j'ai explosé la cagnotte....+1 centime....141.87

----------


## vagabong 68

> 140,03.
> 
>  Ma gni fi que : 1 centime. 
> 
> Ouaiis, à nous 3 on tient le début de la fortune !


Bouh, j'ai arrêté "le début de la fortune" !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Attention, j'ai explosé la cagnotte....+1 centime....141.87


J'allais dire "oh la vache !"

----------


## fanelan

141.90 mais pas par mon aide.

----------


## gidanette

+ 14 cts
142.04

----------


## fanelan

Gida

142.04 ----- 142.05

----------


## vagabong 68

Zéro.

----------


## gidanette

+ 70 cts
142.75

----------


## fanelan

owahooo ! j'y cours, tu ne m'as rien laissé  pas grave tu as travaillée pour nous, mais quand même !

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## vagabong 68

Pfffffffffff, rien.

----------


## INCALINE

144,12€

----------


## fanelan

143.98 -----  je ne lâches rien.

----------


## fanelan

144.77 il y a encore des clics à faire. Allez les copines

----------


## gidanette

+ 50 cts
145.61

----------


## fanelan

145.61 ----- 145.82

----------


## fanelan

147.15 ----- 148.14 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

148.37 ----- 149.36

----------


## fanelan

149.61 ----- 149.63    radins pour un dimanche Hello.

----------


## vagabong 68

150 euros mais pas grâce à moi.
Compteur vierge !

----------


## fanelan

150.00 ----- 150.68

----------


## fanelan

150.91 ----- 151.03 ----- aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo Fanelan.
Je reste bredouille.

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts
151.66

----------


## stéphanie lambert

:Smile:

----------


## NeoClo

+56cts
153,01

----------


## gidanette

+16 cts
153.18

----------


## vagabong 68

Zuttttttttttttttttt.

----------


## gidanette

+ 50 cts
153.72

----------


## NeoClo

154 tout rond

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 1€01
155.04

----------


## dominobis

Pfff ! + 1 ct .
De toute facon, de ma tablette je n'arrive a rien ... et ce n'est pas faute d'insister .




5 mn + tard ...
Super, + 4 ct  !

----------


## fanelan

155.55 ---- 156.69 ----- aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Désolée, je ne fais que passer.
Merci à toutes les cliqueuses.

----------


## fanelan

Ne t'inquiètes pas on clique pour les absents, si Hello nous le permet 

156.69 ----- aie.......


http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

Le compteur oublie de comptabiliser.........
157.00 ----- 157.44

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts
157.97 et oui Fan, le compteur n'est pas très réglo

----------


## NeoClo

> + 15 cts
> 157.97 et oui Fan, le compteur n'est pas très réglo


Je confirme aussi  

158,14

----------


## fanelan

158.14 ----- 158.50

----------


## fanelan

158.62 ----- 159.30 ----- aie

----------


## gidanette

+ 42 cts
160.00

----------


## fanelan

160.00 ----- 160.08 ------ aie.

----------


## fanelan

160.36 ----- 160.38 ----- aie.

----------


## fanelan

160.38 ----- 160.40

----------


## fanelan

161.00 ----- 161.11

----------


## gidanette

+36cts
161.51

----------


## fanelan

161.51 ----- 161.54 ---- 3 cts seulement.

----------


## fanelan

Tu m'as tout piqué !!!!

----------


## vagabong 68

Je reviendrai, pour rien peut-être mais je reviendrai.

----------


## gidanette

+ 50 cts
162.50       Allez, à toi Vag !

----------


## fanelan

162.68 ----- 162.81

----------


## gidanette

+ 70 cts
163.51

----------


## fanelan

165.00 ----- 165.04

----------


## fanelan

165.05 ----- 165.06

----------


## vagabong 68

165,79.

Oui Gidanette, 1 centime pour moi !

----------


## fanelan

165.93

----------


## fanelan

166.17 ----- 166.20 ---- 3 cts

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts 
166.30

----------


## fanelan

167.03 ----- 167.09

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts 
 167.64   et je ne suis pas toute seule

----------


## vagabong 68

167,78.

Une cinquantaine de centimes.
Oui Gidanette, j'étais là.

----------


## fanelan

167.78 ----- 167.85

----------


## fanelan

Bon, ben on verra plus tard.

----------


## gidanette

+ 35 cts
169.01

----------


## dominobis

+ 3 ct .Plus de videos pour le moment. ::

----------


## fanelan

169.04 ----- 169.20

----------


## vagabong 68

169,60.

+ 40.

----------


## fanelan

170.00 --- 2 cts, quel score, évidemment les copines ont tout piqué.

----------


## vagabong 68

171,02

+ 52 centimes.

----------


## fanelan

171.02 ----- 171.11

----------


## fanelan

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse


171.25 ----- 171.30

----------


## gidanette

+ 18 cts

171.60

----------


## gidanette

+ 62 cts
172.22

----------


## stéphanie lambert

Merci merci merci milles merci a tous  :Smile:

----------


## fanelan

173.08 ----- 173.18

----------


## fanelan

173.50 ----- 173.61 à mon avis je n'étais pas seule à cliquer.


http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 44 cts
174.60

----------


## fanelan

174.60 ----- 174.63 ----- génial !!!!!

----------


## NeoClo

175 tous ronds...j'étais d'humeur  :: 
+33 cts

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> 174.60 ----- 174.63 ----- génial !!!!!


Fantastique  ::

----------


## gidanette

+ 50 cts
177.02

----------


## fanelan



----------


## NeoClo

179,01

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
179.63

----------


## gidanette

+ 31 cts
   180.04

----------


## gidanette

rien, on me donne les pub, mais pas les centimes qui vont avec

----------


## gidanette

Ce matin, ça re-fonctionne. 
+ 50 cts
181.01 et quelqu'un vient d'arriver apparemment.

----------


## fanelan

Je soupçonne que l'on est plusieurs à cliquer, çà grimpe !

180.81 ----- 181.93

----------


## vagabong 68

182,64.

+ 53 centimes.

----------


## gidanette

+ 1€40 cts
184.04
encore 16€ avant fin juillet, c'est possible !

----------


## gidanette

+ 26 cts
184.30

----------


## gidanette

+ 81 cts
185.11

----------


## fanelan

185.14 ----- 186.18, il y en a encore les copines, même si Gida a super bien bossé. Tu as vu Gida, j'ai fait plus que toi Bisoux

----------


## gidanette

Et oui, j'ai vu Fan, t'es une "acharnée du clic"  
Allez, j'ai pu rajouter quelques centimes, on en est à 186.63.
Plus que 13.37 avant les 200€
Bisouxx aux cliqueuses

----------


## fanelan

13.37 avant la fin du mois ? Va pas falloir traîner. Il faut au moins ramener un euro par jour.
Je n'ai jamais rien compris, mais peut-être que l'on ne m'a pas expliquée, TRANQUILLEMENT ET AVEC PATIENCE  comment marche le compteur des assos.
Bisoux à toutES.

----------


## gidanette

Je sais, je sais Fan, je peux être très optimiste quelquefois surtout que si Hello m'entend, il risque de me couper les compteurs, alors chut et je clique en douce.

----------


## gidanette

+ 1€23
188.30

----------


## gidanette

+ 71 cts
189.01 je ne peux pas aller plus loin pour aujourd'hui, alors, à demain  si Hello le veut bien !

----------


## gidanette

On m'a laissé faire plus de 2 €
191.95

----------


## gidanette

1€99
194.01

----------


## lilizetigresse

Je vous ai rejointes aujourd'hui les filles mais ça n'avance pas trop. Enfin, j'essaierai de revenir régulièrement jusqu'à la fin du mois pour soutenir l'effort de guerre (200 euros à atteindre si j'ai bien compris) !

194,11 € au moment où je vous parle. Clics pas très productifs.

----------


## gidanette

Si si, tous les centimes comptent. Merci Lilizetigresse.  
Allez, encore 15 jours pour faire 5€89, si Hello continue à fonctionner, c'est encore possible !

----------


## gidanette

196.18, mais Hello commence à me bloquer

----------


## vagabong 68

Ben, c'est loupé pour moi.
Tout est bloqué.

----------


## gidanette

> Ben, c'est loupé pour moi.
> Tout est bloqué.


Tant pis, merci d'avoir essayé quand même Vag,

----------


## lilizetigresse

Moi non plus, ça ne marche pas ! Ni pour SOS ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE ni pour Stéril'Matou qui sont les deux asso que je soutiens en cliquant. Rien ne se passe quand je clique sur la vidéo...

----------


## gidanette

> Moi non plus, ça ne marche pas ! Ni pour SOS ANIMAUX EN DETRESSE ni pour Stéril'Matou qui sont les deux asso que je soutiens en cliquant. Rien ne se passe quand je clique sur la vidéo...


Alors ça ne devrait pas tarder à faire la même chose pour moi 
Merci quand même Lili

----------


## gidanette

+ 2 €
198.31

----------


## gidanette

Ouaiiiiiis  200.01 €

----------


## vagabong 68

200,02.
Voilà ma maigre contribution.

----------


## gidanette

Merci Vag

----------


## vagabong 68

Un nouveau clic mais même comptabilisé.

----------


## gidanette

> Un nouveau clic mais même comptabilisé.


C'est pôoo juste.

+ 18 cts pour aujourd'hui
200.26

----------


## lilizetigresse

200,73 €, ça grimpe doucement !  :Smile:

----------


## NeoClo

> Merci Vag


Toujours les mêmes qui ont droit aux bises....tsssss.... :: 

Aie....

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## gidanette

> Toujours les mêmes qui ont droit aux bises....tsssss....
> 
> Aie....


Allez NeoClo, ne fais pas ta jalouse  bisous et rebisous  
 mais tu sais, je bave un peu, alors tant pis pour toi.
et bise aussi à toi Lilizetigresse, je sens que tu allais réclamer.

+ 11 cts
200.84

----------


## vagabong 68

Que de bises.

+ 66.

201,50.

----------


## vagabong 68

201,66.

+ 15 centimes puis aïe...

----------


## vagabong 68

C'est pas ma journée, rien.

----------


## gidanette

Zéro pour moi aussi.

----------


## lilizetigresse

Moi ça fait plusieurs jours que le site m'aime plus...  :Frown:

----------


## vagabong 68

202 euros.

+ 30 centimes.

----------


## stéphanie lambert

::  merci merci  :Smile:  

toutes l'équipes vous remercie pour votre soutient journalière <3

----------


## vagabong 68

Une pub qui n'a même pas été validée.
Aïe.

----------


## lilizetigresse

j'ai pu en faire une dizaine hier soir entre 1 h et 2 h  :Smile:

----------


## vagabong 68

202,88.

+ 60 centimes.

----------


## vagabong 68

Ca ne marche pas, ce matin.

----------


## NeoClo

Ni ce soir....

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## fanelan

202.90 ----- aie.

----------


## gidanette

Coucou Fan  
Aie pour moi aussi.

----------


## Sara38

J'ai pu regarder une vidéo et ensuite "aie" aussi, plus de vidéos.

----------


## vagabong 68

Plus rien, non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Coucou Gida, me revoilà.
202.93 ----- aie.

----------


## vagabong 68

Désespérément rien...

----------


## gidanette

Rien ne bouge

----------


## gidanette

+ 2 cts
202.97

----------


## vagabong 68

202,98.
+ 1 centime.

A quand les 203 euros ?

----------


## Sara38

202.99

----------


## vagabong 68

203,01.

----------


## gidanette

+ 4 cts
203.05

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus.

Ben dis donc Gidanette, t'as les doigts heureux !

----------


## Sara38

1 centime de plus, c'est pas grand chose mais jour après jour...

----------


## vagabong 68

203,11.

Hélas Sara...

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
203.21  en insistant beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup

----------


## gidanette

+ 6 cts
203.29

----------


## vagabong 68

Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas.

----------


## fanelan

Pareil.

----------


## fanelan

Et çà continue.

----------


## vagabong 68

Toujours rien.

----------


## gidanette

+ 15 cts
203.50

----------


## vagabong 68

> + 15 cts
> 203.50


Rien.

----------


## gidanette

Aie et re-Aie

----------


## lilizetigresse

Idem et ce depuis des jours... :'(

----------


## vagabong 68

Et toujours rien.

----------


## fanelan

Pas plus de chance que vous !

----------


## gidanette

+ 8 cts le début de la fortune
203.65

----------


## vagabong 68

> + 8 cts le début de la fortune
> 203.65



Pas de fortune en vu pour ma part, hélas...

----------


## fanelan

203.69 + 0.

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien non plus.

----------


## fanelan

Toujours rien ! Alors je rapproche le lien.

http://www.helloasso.com/association...ux-en-detresse

----------


## gidanette

+ 30 cts
204.01

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
204.13

----------


## fanelan

+ 0.

----------


## vagabong 68

Bravo Gidanette.
Rien pour ma part.

----------


## gidanette

Merci Vag, mais, on me laisse cliquer au compte gouttes, perso, je n'y suis pour rien 
+ 14 cts
204.35

----------


## lilizetigresse

En fait c'est Gidanette qui pique toutes les pubs ! :P 

Moi ça me laisse faire 1 centime tous les 3 jours, et encore...

----------


## gidanette

> En fait c'est Gidanette qui pique toutes les pubs ! :P 
> 
> Moi ça me laisse faire 1 centime tous les 3 jours, et encore...


  Désolée lilizetigresse, j'essayerai de vous en laisser demain

----------


## lilizetigresse

::  lol ben oui enfin ! Faut y mettre du tien aussi ! ^^

----------


## gidanette

Heu, désolée Lili, 
+ 30 cts
204.90 mais je suis sure qu'il reste encore plein de centimes à grappiller

----------


## fanelan

Si cela peut rassurer, depuis que Gida est passé ce matin, il n'y a eu un qu'UN SEUL centime dans la cagnotte.....

----------


## aurore27

plus de vidéos disponibles....

----------


## vagabong 68

Bon, je retourne me coucher.

----------


## fanelan

Hello ! c'est fini les vacances.......

----------


## gidanette

+ 17 cts
205.10

----------


## lilizetigresse

Là où Gidanette passe, les centimes trépassent !  ::

----------


## gidanette

> Là où Gidanette passe, les centimes trépassent !


Vivement que Hello re-fonctionne parce que ça n'est pas mes quelques centimes qui vont suffire. 
Courage les filles, je vous attends avec impatience et comme le dit Fan: "Hello ! c'est fini les vacances....... "

----------


## fanelan

205.12 + 0.

----------


## vagabong 68

> 205.12 + 0.


Pareil.

----------


## gidanette

+ 21 cts
205.36

----------


## vagabong 68

Rien.

----------


## vagabong 68

205,41.

1 centime.

----------


## vagabong 68

205,47.

----------


## gidanette

Désolée, je n'ai pas pu cliquer tous ces jours 
+12 cts
205.60

----------


## ludi

le site de fonctionne pas sur mon pc, pas de video dispo.

----------


## vagabong 68

205,68.

Avec beaucoup de mal.

----------


## gidanette

+ 31 cts
206.03

----------


## gidanette

+ 10 cts
206.13

----------


## fanelan

Ca ne s'améliore pas pour moi !

----------

